# FOR SALE! IBS AUDIO/M MAHONEY 1/2 PRICE!



## gaylestuff (Sep 24, 2000)

Hi there. My name is Gayle Miller I suffered from IBS for a very long time. I read the IBS message boards quite frequently to find some sort of relief. I kept reading about this Audio Hypnotherapy CD set that helped so many sufferers. I was skeptical but I bought it. WOW. It has greatly helped me! However, I no longer have use for it! That's good news, right?! I am selling it and hope that it will help someone else! I "think" I paid around $100.00 for it. I am selling it half price for $49.99! It is titled Irritable Bowel Syndrome. IBS Audio Program 100. The cover reads "Unlock the power of your mind, to help your body. The Home Course in Hypnotherapy processes specially produced for IBS Sufferers. Designed and performed by Michael Mahoney, one of the UK.s leading Clinical Hypnotherapists in his field. Set is in EXCELLENT/LIKE NEW Condition. Please contact me at Millermj12###aol.com if you are interested. Feel better. Gayle Miller







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

